Spain's minimum wage will jump by 22% in 2019 - somberi
======
johnmc408
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-46539748](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46539748)

------
metildaa
Is this supposed to have a link or a citation? How much will it jump to? Seems
like a very vauge post...

